# Lovecraft: Fear of the Unknown



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If you're a fan, check out *Lovecraft: Fear of the Unknown*, a free 90 minute documentary, over at SnagFilms.

http://www.snagfilms.com/films/watc...tm_source=mediabistro.com&utm_medium=referral


----------

